# Kestrel and babies



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

I feel so honoured to have seen these


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW
They are the best bird pictures I have ever seen.
I am sooo jealous!!
Infact I feel honoured just to see the photos.
WOW again lol
Rep for you once Ive spread it around a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> WOW
> They are the best bird pictures I have ever seen.
> I am sooo jealous!!
> Infact I feel honoured just to see the photos.
> ...


Nonnie was there with me and neither of us saw the adult bird to start with!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Aww wow! How lucky are you 

Beautiful pictures. x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics, lucky you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OH WOW you lucky, lucky peeps you  Im so glad you had your camera :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhh so jelouse wow thats fab i would be made up spotting them , as many probably have walked by and not noticed them in there.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Wow you are very lucky


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome Rona, even managed to get Mr R to show interest in the forum for once :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Saw a baby out on a branch this morning, didn't have my camera 
Going to make sure I've got it with me for the next few times I go there


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Kestrel cam


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, how stunning to see such a thing.... Superb pics.... well done.... Someone must have eagle eyes to have spotted them ????


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

The babies are out of the nest :thumbup:

























Can't seem to get the light quite right 
I'm hoping Nonnie managed to get some better ones


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Look great to me :thumbup: any names yet


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Great spot:thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Best of my bad bunch..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic :thumbup: is that 3 chicks or 2 & mum?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you got many kestrels down there? There's been a big decline in the last couple of years. Hardly see them here now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Fantastic :thumbup: is that 3 chicks or 2 & mum?


That the 3 babies :thumbup:



hawksport said:


> Have you got many kestrels down there? There's been a big decline in the last couple of years. Hardly see them here now.


We aren't doing bad on the Kestrel front, seen quite a few this year.
These pictures are taken on a farm that a few years ago decide to aim at conservation.
Resident Barn owls, Buzzards and Kestrels.
Quite a few mammals too


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice photos. LOVE Kestrels!


----------

